

Home Demo at Google VC's (Kevin Rose) House on Potrero Hill - dkasper
http://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2014/04/06/18753651.php

======
iwasphone
Whoa:

"To this end, we now make our first clear demand of Google. We demand that
Google give three billion dollars to an anarchist organization of our
choosing. This money will then be used to create autonomous, anti-capitalist,
and anti-racist communities throughout the Bay Area and Northern California.
In these communities, whether in San Francisco or in the woods, no one will
ever have to pay rent and housing will be free. With this three billion from
Google, we will solve the housing crisis in the Bay Area and prove to the
world that an anarchist world is not only possible but in fact irrepressible.
If given the chance, most humans will pursue a course towards increased
freedom and greater liberty. As it stands, only people like Kevin Rose are
given the opportunity to reshape their world, and look at what they do with
those opportunities.

We know that your security advisors are taking our analysis seriously..."

~~~
ink
Give us the 3 billion we deserve...

~~~
gyardley
How much do you think it would actually cost to move them along to the
infighting, corruption, and discrediting implosion stage of their social
movement? Thirty thousand, maybe?

Google should just give them that as a 'down-payment' and let them spend the
next three years fighting over it.

------
seeingfurther
Raccoons are about the only group that should be protesting Kevin Rose.

------
vince_refiti
Not supporting picking on Kevin Rose, but what to do when a large influx of
money and moneyed people causes the cost of living to skyrocket for the
locals?

------
thecolorblue
Did anyone else click on the link hoping for a demonstration of a Google
Ventures product at Kevin Rose's house? I was a little disappointed.

------
steve_benjamins
"With this three billion from Google, we will solve the housing crisis in the
Bay Area"

Huh.

------
Russell91
Articles like these are the reason I'd really like to see a downvote button :(

------
jokoon
why is this even on the frontpage of HN ? (sorry if I sound like a redditor)

~~~
tptacek
It shouldn't be, and won't be for long.

~~~
seeingfurther
How does that work exactly? I know comments are moderated and titles are
changed, but I thought the actual post appearance and order was purely an
algorithm. What criteria do the mods use to pull stories. Genially curious, I
had no idea. Seems like a good one... depending on your answer. EDIT: a word.

~~~
tptacek
Users above a certain level of karma can "flag" stories, which pulls them down
from the front page and also potentially kills the story (this one wasn't
killed, but is weighted down); also, the moderator has been knocking this
story down from HN all day as it pops up in different venues.

